# Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €



## Joel-92 (12. Juni 2011)

*Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Da mein Handy so langsam den Geist aufgibt brauche ich nun langsam ein neues!

Was für ein Handy für max. ca. 130 € könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Touchscreen ist ein muss, ansonsten MP3-Player, Internet (UMTS / WLAN), Kamera.
GPS wäre auch schön für Google Maps. Und wenns für den Preis noch drinnen ist, dass das Handy als UMTS-Modem fürs Notebook genutzt werden kann.
Das ganze soll mit einer Blau.de SIM-Karte laufen.

Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Xperia X8?

C5-03?

P500 Optimus One?

Das sind zwar Alternatepreise, aber als Info mag es reichen.

Ein IPhone für 180€ als Neuware gibt es aber nicht!!


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ein IPhone für 180€ als Neuware gibt es aber nicht!!



Das will ich auch nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Apple Gerät.


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Für ein gutes Smartphone mit GPS und Tethering müsstest du leider tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 

HTC Wildfire mit Android wäre meine Empfehlung gewesen, kostet aber etwa 160 €


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*



localhost schrieb:


> Für ein gutes Smartphone mit GPS und Tethering müsstest du leider tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
> 
> HTC Wildfire mit Android wäre meine Empfehlung gewesen, kostet aber etwa 160 €


 
GPS gibts schon bei Handys für 120 €. Die Modemfunktion halt leider nicht. Das oben genannte P500 Optimus One hat auch beides. 
Danke ich schau es mir mal an.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Das Wildfire hat auch beides und ist besser als das LG, schon alleine wegen Android.


----------



## ToPPi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Wenn du bereit bist für ein HTC Wildfire oder P500 160€ zu zahlen, dann würde ich lieber zum Optimus 7 greifen. Hat zwar kein Android, aber deutlich bessere Hardware und vor allem eine höhere Auflösung.

Wenn es billig sein muss dann guck dir mal das Motorola Milestone an. Die Teile werden gebraucht sehr günstig verschleudert. Du musst dann allerdings auch mit ein paar Einschränkungen leben, besser als das Wildfire oder P500 ist es dennoch.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Ja das Optimus ist im jeden Fall besser, stimmt. 

WP7 hat aber leider noch kein Tethering und wird es auch nicht mit Mango (7.1) bekommen  (habe selber ein HD7).


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*



ToPPi schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist für ein HTC Wildfire oder P500 160€ zu zahlen, dann würde ich lieber zum Optimus 7 greifen. Hat zwar kein Android, aber deutlich bessere Hardware und vor allem eine höhere Auflösung.



Das Optimus 7 hat Windows Mobile oder?


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Das Optimus 7 hat Windows Phone 7 ...


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Ich habe ein Xperia X8 und bin zufrieden damit. Es hat alles, was du möchtest an Ausstattung.
Wie es mit dem Handy als Modem aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Aber ein kleiner Hinweis: Smartphones sind meiner Meinung nach nicht Internet-geeignet. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß. Ob Xperia X8 oder iPhone.


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Ich besitze z.Z. ein BlackBerry 9500, aber das gibt so langsam den Geist auf. (Lautsprecher funktioniert nichtmehr und der Touchscreen reagiert nichtmehr richtig)
Zum surven unterwegs war das ganz ok. 

Das Xperia X8 hat nach meinen Nachvorschungen im Internet keine Modemfunktion. Wenns nicht stimmt, kann man mich gere verbessern!  
Ansonsten günstig und eine recht gute Ausstattung, aber leider nur 3,2 Megapixel Kamera.


----------



## Ezio (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*



localhost schrieb:


> Ja das Optimus ist im jeden Fall besser, stimmt.
> 
> WP7 hat aber leider noch kein Tethering und wird es auch nicht mit Mango (7.1) bekommen  (habe selber ein HD7).


 
Tethering geht schon lange mit einem Trick.


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*



Ezio schrieb:


> Tethering geht schon lange mit einem Trick.


 
Und wie heißt dieser Trick? 
Funktioniert er bei jedem Handy?


----------



## Ezio (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

hier: Hacks–Tethering come to HTC WP7 handsets (Update: Also Dell Venue Pro), HTC Hub comes to all other WP7 devices


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Sowas sollte halt integriert sein, wie bei Android. Auf Hacks und Jailbreaks hätte ich z.B. keine Lust.


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Ist Tethering in jeder Android Version integriert?


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Erst mit 2.2 soweit ich weiß


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Also geht es mit dem Xperia X8 nicht?


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Nicht ohne es zu hacken.


----------



## Joel-92 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Das ist dumm... weil das will ich eigendlich nicht machen...


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Langfristig gesehen wirst du mit WP7 oder aktuelleren Androids mehr Spaß haben (Multitouch etc.). Entweder du sparst für ein Neugerät oder schnappst dir ein gutes gebrauchtes. Oder begnügst dich einfach mit billigeren Sachen.

Was ich sagen will: in meinen Augen gibt es keine gescheiten Smartphones für 130€ oder weniger. Jedenfalls keine Neugeräte.


----------



## sleek (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

Ich empfehle dir das Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800. Geschossen über die Warehouse Deals ist es mit knapp 110 Euro ein echtes Schnapperl. Dabei wurde dann halt mal die Verpackung geöffnet, von Amazon aber gecheckt und es gibt 30 Tage Geld zurück wenns nicht gefällt.
Ein Update für Android 2.2 ist verfügbar.


----------



## TheLucker (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy Empfehlung bis ca. 130 €*

schon mal was vom Zte Blade gehört?^^
gibt aber leider nur im ausland und bei ebay!


----------



## stahlschnabel (19. Juni 2011)

schau mal hier, 75,-eur statt 245,-

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartp...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0Q1F7CPD5ZD78C7YKYHX


----------

